
With E-Readers Comes Wider Piracy of Books - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/12/technology/internet/12digital.html
======
scorpioxy
Actually, I think it's the other way around. The lack of easy access to
digital content is what is increasing piracy.

I still remember how, during the mid-90s, we used to go on any irc network and
download pirated stuff from bots(scanned books were widespread). So piracy was
here even before digital content was popular.

On the other hand, if you make it easy for people to give you money for
digital content(and that also means your international customers), then most
people wouldn't bother with piracy and its risks(viruses, trojans...) or even
just do reward the content creator.

This happened to me when I wanted to buy some videos, only to find out that I
was not "allowed" to simply because I am outside the US. Guess what I did...

------
ajuc
And imagine, what if people could just go to library, and just read a book,
without paying anything.

That would be collapse of civilisation as we know it.

